# schooner porn...



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Had some good wind today, and just happened across a lovely schooner. Here are a couple of videos for you all in the colder climates. Why do you guys live there, anyway?




























That's all you get.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Sailhog's sailing on the third Saturday in February while I spent the day massaging prospective clients at their crumby home for a measly design contract. Meanwhile, it's 25 degrees tonight, sailboat's been sold and wife has flown down to Charlotte for a couple weeks to visit our son's family for some R&R. I'm stuck alone for the next few days - no boat, no wife . . . but, hey - that's not all bad.

Still sh . . . you suck.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

*Ballast*

Just to keep the country from tipping and falling in the sea...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Where's the porn?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

TrueBlue said:


> Sailhog's sailing on the third Saturday in February while I spent the day massaging prospective clients at their crumby home for a measly design contract. Meanwhile, it's 25 degrees tonight, sailboat's been sold and wife has flown down to Charlotte for a couple weeks to visit our son's family for some R&R. I'm stuck alone for the next few days - no boat, no wife . . . but, hey - that's not all bad.
> 
> Still sh . . . you suck.


TB,
hey, you're responsible for a least one of those. No sympathy my friend.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Not asking for sympathy - just an invitation from sh for a sail in his C30, off Hilton Head Island . . . I'll bring the beer.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

TB,
You have a standing invitation. You don't even have to bring the beer!


----------



## snider (Jun 26, 2006)

*Spirit of SC*

That's the Spirit of SC. I worked on that boat last summer. Wish the real world hadn't happened along and I was still aboard.

I get my sailing dinghy out at least once every month during the winter. Beats shoveling snow any day!


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Just yanking your anchor chain sh. Those videos were awesome - thanx for sharing with your frigid friends up north.

I just might make a surprise visit.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

TB,
It's a standing invite, Cap'n.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Snider,
There were a bunch of people on that boat. I've got another video of her at the confluence of Skull Creek and Port Royal Sound off Hilton Head Island. Bet ya had some fun...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Very nice Hog!


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Imagine THEIR shock at seeing an Catalina actually under way. (g)


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Really quite a lovely area to sail in as well. I should be there in about a month. Just waiting for my new gas mask to come in before going there.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Tomorrow is sailing, today was 40F/sunny, and lots of white stuff to ski on! Good day all around, hope tomorrow is as good. Will see how we do in the race. 

Joys of living in temperate climates, with mtns nearby!

marty


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

PBzeer said:


> Really quite a lovely area to sail in as well. I should be there in about a month. Just waiting for my new gas mask to come in before going there.


I guess the Hog has a certain aroma about him, eh john?


----------



## snider (Jun 26, 2006)

*Yep*

Out of 4 weeks aboard I spent all of about two days on deck. The rest of the time I was swinging in a bosuns chair. Mostly doing ratlines and ratboards. They wern't sailing much then. When I had to go back to my real job they were getting the CG inspections done. It's a sail training vessel for SC school kids. Being aloft all day is like sailing for a few days, you lay in bed at night and swear you're still swinging.


----------



## Birdface (Jul 24, 2006)

I just dug out of my last 8 of 40 total inches of snow this season.

I am considering California.

I went to my boat yard a week ago with a tool bag in hand and the yard guys literally laughed me back to my car.

Sailing season really is too short in the NorthEast.


----------



## jackytdunaway (Sep 11, 2006)

TB,
If they ever drag you down to Charlotte PM me and I'll take you out on Lake Norman.
Hog,
Thanks for sharing. That is a beautiful boat


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

When'd sailhog learn to use a video camera... last I heard he was still having trouble getting housebroken... 

Nice videos SH... Here's some more schooner porn for you.. .the Black Seal, which sails out of New Bedford.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

I Love Porn!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

So many possible responses to this...  so little time. 


sailhog said:


> I Love Porn!


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*Well..*



sailhog said:


> Here are a couple of videos for you all in the colder climates. Why do you guys live there, anyway?


Because we have other sports we enjoy too like skiing or ice climbing!

Oh, and it's far more interesting and beautiful and we get LOTS more schooner porn!

P.S. We get a full six months of use up here in Maine we go in in mid to late April and come out in late October then I have six months to work on the boat so my season can be spent sailing instead of fixing..


----------



## bwalker42 (Jul 11, 2003)

sailingdog said:


> When'd sailhog learn to use a video camera... last I heard he was still having trouble getting housebroken...
> 
> Nice videos SH... Here's some more schooner porn for you.. .the Black Seal, which sails out of New Bedford.


Absolutely breathtakingly beautiful!


----------



## bwalker42 (Jul 11, 2003)

*sailing porn vid's*



sailhog said:


> I Love Porn!


*We love s/porn too! www.cruisingworld.com has some good vid's.*
*shshshshshshshsh!!*


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

I want one _(jumping up and down like a little kid)_ I want one!!


----------



## bwalker42 (Jul 11, 2003)

*just a click away*



Boasun said:


> I want one _(jumping up and down like a little kid)_ I want one!!


*All you have to do is click on the link and go to the top menu bar where it says video's, click, and it takes you to a page that will let you choose which video's you want to watch. *
*Then you just watch!! As many as you want! don't stay up too late *


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

teshannon said:


> Where's the porn?


It's on the front end of the boat, particularly if you have a fetish for varnished breasts.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Valiente said:


> It's on the front end of the boat, particularly if you have a fetish for varnished breasts.


I thought it was on the back of the boat--I can't take my eyes off the dinghy!


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Valiente said:


> It's on the front end of the boat, particularly if you have a fetish for varnished breasts.


Firm rounders  Glad you found the porn in there.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

The steel schooner Adventure sacrificed her bowsprit on our starboard genny winch (which was also sacrificed!) during hurricane Ivan. Skipper Dave and mate Charly made repairs including a mast replacement of steel pipe in Trinidad and were last seen cruising the schooner regattas on the East coast.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*More Porn*

While not a schooner she's very stereo typical of the fine boats we see here in Maine.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

That my friend is a thing of Beauty!


halekai36 said:


> While not a schooner she's very stereo typical of the fine boats we see here in Maine.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Ooooooh.....Shiny. (wipes drool off chin)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

halekai36 said:


> While not a schooner she's very stereo typical of the fine boats we see here in Maine.


That is really a beautifull boat! Do you know what it is?


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

There are lots of schooners sailing on Narragansett Bay during season - enough to give any schooner-porn freak a hard-on.

Adirondack II
















Coronet - currently under restoration by IYRS​







Madeline . . .​







and the Black Pearl, among many others:​


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

TB,
That's disgusting. I really held you in high esteem before you posted that... but you're a freak. I'm sorry. YOU are a FREAK. ------g sicko!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Damn, that's a pretty Yawl...  The varnishing must be a killer though.


halekai36 said:


> While not a schooner she's very stereo typical of the fine boats we see here in Maine.


----------



## Birdface (Jul 24, 2006)

teshannon said:


> That is really a beautifull boat! Do you know what it is?


What she is: 100's of hours of maintenance a year? Between the deck and hull I'd be busy working on it and never get to sail it!


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

sailhog said:


> Why do you guys live there, anyway?


Thanks for rubbing it in.
I guess I live here because it is where I was born, stupid kid from the midwest don't know no differenrt.
Actually the thing holdinging me back right now are my girls. The x-wife isn't going anywhere so I don't want to be far from my daughters. Couple more years to go and than we will see about joining you in beautiful HH.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

sailortjk1 said:


> Actually the thing holdinging me back right now are my girls. The x-wife isn't going anywhere so I don't want to be far from my daughters. Couple more years to go and than we will see about joining you in beautiful HH.


TJK,
I feel I owe it to you to help you with your situation. So I'm just going to think out-loud for a moment....

Hire a private detective and have him take some pictures of the ex-wife. Send the photos to Alex, who will then photoshop in a crack pipe so that it looks like she's just getting high all the live-long day instead of taking care of your kids. You then sue for custody, present the photos to the judge, win alimony, child support -- everything. Suddenly your -------g rich. You move to HHI with your girls, sail your ass off year-round. You and I become extraordinary sailors and roaring alcoholics... Just thinking out loud...


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

sailhog said:


> TB,
> That's disgusting. I really held you in high esteem before you posted that... but you're a freak. I'm sorry. YOU are a FREAK. ------g sicko!


That's what my non-sailing friends and family call me. I'm SO ashamed and need to find professional help for this schooner-porn obsession I have.

Maybe I should attend the RV show at the Providence Convention Center this weekend . . . certainly no pervs will be hanging out there.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

TrueBlue said:


> Maybe I should attend the RV show at the Providence Convention Center this weekend . . . certainly no pervs will be hanging out there.


WRONG, nothing but rednecked pervs at the RV show, everybody knows that.

Hog, 
I think your on to something. I'll get back to you on that.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

sailortjk1 said:


> WRONG, nothing but rednecked pervs at the RV show, everybody knows that.


 No way tj . . . I am so surprised to hear that, and just think, all this time I thought otherwise. Just shows what a perv I really am.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> Just shows what a perv I really am.


Disgusting, sicko, porn-obsessed perv... You make me sick!


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

well, there's always....

http://www.swingstock.com/FAQ.html


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Not true... Cam is supposed to be headed up for that show... 


TrueBlue said:


> That's what my non-sailing friends and family call me. I'm SO ashamed and need to find professional help for this schooner-porn obsession I have.
> 
> Maybe I should attend the RV show at the Providence Convention Center this weekend . . . *certainly no pervs will be hanging out there.*


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> When'd sailhog learn to use a video camera... last I heard he was still having trouble getting housebroken...
> 
> Nice videos SH... Here's some more schooner porn for you.. .the Black Seal, which sails out of New Bedford.


It appears from this series of pictures that you are being overtaken by this schooner. Were you in irons at the time?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

xort said:


> It appears from this series of pictures that you are being overtaken by this schooner. Were you in irons at the time?


I had only my genoa up... was feeling lazy that morning and single-handing the boat.  Besides, I've always liked the Black Seal and wanted to get some photos of it... so leaving it in my wake would work against me there. However, it did take them about 60 minutes to get alongside me though... Five sails versus one...  and the smallest sail on that beast is bigger than the one sail I had up.


----------



## bwalker42 (Jul 11, 2003)

really cool vid of the Cape, ummm, the Horn...lmao...


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

The boat I posted earlier, covered in bright work, is a Concordia!

Here's another Concordia:


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Is the teak on that boat "self-varnishing," or do you have to do get out the sandpaper and brush, and do it yourself?


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

sailhog said:


> Is the teak on that boat "self-varnishing," or do you have to do get out the sandpaper and brush, and do it yourself?


No but it's actually quite easy if you keep up with it! All you'll need is a large bank account, check book and a pen!! Really quite a simple procedure don't you think?


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

I've heard of that technique. I've heard that people with children use it in a variety of applications -- like tennis lessons, college tuition, outlet malls, etc.


----------



## bwalker42 (Jul 11, 2003)

Definitely need more of this kind of porn.  YES!


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

sailhog said:


> Had some good wind today, and just happened across a lovely schooner. Here are a couple of videos for you all in the colder climates. Why do you guys live there, anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't see any videos.


----------



## steve77 (Aug 5, 2010)

One nice thing about sailing in Maine is that we have so many beautiful schooners around. I see at least one of these two beauties pretty much every time I go out.


----------



## steve77 (Aug 5, 2010)

Ok, so it's not a schooner. But it's still a pretty boat and it's about a mile from my house.


----------

